# Westmalle Tripel Extract Recipe



## boriskane (15/9/10)

hi, downloaded some recipes and one of them was this westmalle tripel extract clone one. what do you guys think?


Yield: 5 gallons (18.9 L)	
Final gravity: 1.018-1.020	
SRM 5-6	
Original gravity: 1.088-1.090	
IBU 26	
9% alcohol by volume	

Steep: 
4 oz. (113 g) Belgian aromatic malt	

Strain the grain water into your brew pot. Sparge the grains with gallon (1.9 L) water at 150F (65.5C). Add water to the brew pot for 1.5 gallons (5.7 L) total volume. Bring the water to a boil and add:	

9 lb. (4.1 kg) M&F extra-light DME
1.5 lb. (.68 kg) Belgian clear candi sugar
1.5 oz. (42 g) Styrian Goldings @ 5% AA (7.5 HBU)
(bittering hop)	
Remove 4 cups of wort and caramelize it in a separate pan. Then add it back to the original wort to achieve the toffee taste and aroma. Add water until total volume in the brew pot is 3.5 gallons (13 L). Boil for 45 minutes then add:	

oz. (7 g) German Hallertau Hersbrucker (flavor hop)
oz. (7 g) Tettnanger (flavor hop)
1 tsp. (5 ml) Irish moss	
Boil for 10 minutes then add:	

oz. (14 g) Czech Saaz (aroma hop)	
Boil for 5 minutes. Cool for 15 minutes. Strain the cooled wort into the primary fermenter and add cold water to obtain 5 gallons (18.9 L). When the wort temperature is under 80F (26.6C), pitch yeast.	

1st choice: Recultured yeast from the Westmalle Tripel
(Ferment at 70-73F [21-23C])
2nd choice: Wyeast's 1214 Belgian Abbey ale yeast
(Ferment at 70-73F [21-23C])	
Ferment in the primary fermenter 5-7 days or until fermentation slows, then siphon into the secondary fermenter. Bottle when fermentation is complete with:	

cup (120 ml) corn sugar
1/3 cup (80 ml) white rock candi	
Age in bottle for 6 months.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (15/9/10)

A few of quick points:

1. You'd only want to boil up 100g of LDME per litre of water / steepings to get a 1.040 gravity boil (for good bitterness extraction). Then add the rest of the LDME and the sugar into the fermenter
2. That much LDME will probably finish high... I'd look at bumping up the sugar to maybe a kilo and take out the appropriate amount of LDME
3. You'll need a big yeast starter for it, over 2L, and saving the sugar addition to day 3 or so may be a good idea
4. Ferment cooler around 18-20*C perhaps

Cheers


----------



## boriskane (15/9/10)

ok cool cheers for that.

in terms of fermentation, ive read a lot about letting the temperature rise over the period, is that controlled or allowing it to be unrestrained?

think its worth the money and time (6 months) attempting an extract belgian? or would doing it in ag/partial be of better use? i get that any all grain or partial done right will trump most if not any extract. but in terms of the high costs in doing this recipe, what do you thik?


thanks


----------



## sinkas (15/9/10)

I dont really understand L Bombs assertiosn regarding the addition of the LDME to the fermenter, 

If you can boil tthe full volume with all the LDME, 

getting the right degree of atteuation is tough, but can be done, you wont need 6 months, maybe 6 weeks, 

It is easier, to get somehting close to Duvel, with the 1388 strain and a can of coopers german pils, and some DME and Sugar, with very good atteniton to fermentation


----------



## boriskane (15/9/10)

think he was just saying that in case i couldnt do a full boil

would you still hop that duvel-esque recipe even though the pils would be hopped? although i imagine it would be with saaz(?) which would be ok.

im able to steep grains so stepping up to something more complicated is the idea for my progression, i suppose trying to throw down a belgian isnt such a good idea after only 7 or so extracts considering i hear its difficult to get it right


----------



## sinkas (15/9/10)

yes, do the later additions as per clone recipes, , add the sugar late in the boil, 

I think A belgian is fine fro a new comer, I guess I am suggesting that at elast in my experiance, triple is much harder to get a likeable result, whereas, the BGSA is fro some reason more forgiving

By using a hopped kit, just pretend you have bittered, and you can get away with a short, boil
and for a recipe, justfuckingoogleit


----------



## manticle (15/9/10)

Westmalle tripel is much higher hopped than 26 (around 37-39 from memory).

Also 3787 would be the wyeast of choice if you can't reculture - 1214 is chimay.

L bomb is talking about hop utilisation which is supposedly optimum in a 1040ish boil. However if the recipe is based on utilisation in that specific gravity wort, then changing that will give you a different utilisation. Best to check the calculations before changing the recipe as you want to have some control over what you're getting.


----------



## boriskane (15/9/10)

yeah i read that about the 3787 for westmalle on another thread in here.

cheers guys, ill do some more research and post back if i come across anymore queries.


----------

